
Global Outage? - mmaunder
We&#x27;re seeing some issues with Tier 1 providers. Our own network which has Zayo as upstream. Zayo has issues. Getting into AWS seems slow. Anyone else seeing this?
======
mmaunder
Looks like east coast, midwest and Seattle we're seeing issues. Downdetector
is showing some spikes e.g. sprint has a big spike of reports in the past few
mins. Comcast too. We're still investigating.

~~~
cosmovegas
Global == America

~~~
cultofthecow
Global != America

------
scanny
A global outage of what exactly?

------
davidandgoliath
Same Mr. Mark.

